

What happens when the Kindle Fire costs $0? - askskratch
http://smallchou.com/blog/2012/01/what-happens-when-the-kindle-fire-costs-0/

======
rmah
What happens when Amazon sells 10mil kindle fires that cost $200 to produce
for $0? Well, they lose $2 bil. Given that their annual operating income is
only $1.4B or so, I don't think this is ever going to happen.

